# Photo Bombing Kittehs



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Whatya doin?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

PKBS, What a Great Close Up Shot!!
The expression is Great!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

'how's that autofocus workin out for ya?' lol









'what IS with that thing on your face, mum?!'









'BOO! here I am! hahahahahahaaahaha!'










while this last one is not a photo bomb shot, every girl has to have her Glam BW Glossy and Belle wanted to share hers! lol








...she's such a girly girl :lol:


----------



## gemzaaa (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh, you wanted to take a photo of ALL of me??










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Okay...here are my entries 

Delta the first day home "photobombing" a pic a Decimal :












And a very interested Decimal:


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Ohh... They love to do that! Very funny. Always want to know what we are up to. 

This one is Ponyo photobombing Angelo. He said, "she is right behind me, isn't she?" Lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

PBK - your tortie looks just like my first kitty Pepper (who I got when I was 2 and she lived 19 years!). 

This is one of my fosters Will who is normally terrified of phones, cameras, etc., but decided to be brave this day...

<img src=http://www.catforum.com/forum/members/90370-emilyatl-albums2098-my-babies-picture10426-foster-will.jpg>

Hmm, for some reason my link isn't working. 
http://www.catforum.com/forum/membe...ms2098-my-babies-picture10426-foster-will.jpg


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

emilyatl said:


> PBK - your tortie looks just like my first kitty Pepper (who I got when I was 2 and she lived 19 years!).
> 
> This is one of my fosters Will who is normally terrified of phones, cameras, etc., but decided to be brave this day...
> 
> ...


Miss Effie is an awesome puss. She's VERY bonded to me...

Will is a cutey patootie!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

emilyatl here ya go!

cute photo!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks Mitts & Tess. I need to go to the test image page obviously. He's a cutie. You can't really tell in the photo, but his eyes are a beautiful greyish blue. And he has a grey/white tabby tail. He's definitely a mix of a lot of things, but cute for sure. He's just very shy and needs to learn to trust people. 

PKB - My Pepper was very bonded to me too. She was with me through elemetary school, junior high school, high school, college, my first job, and several breakups. I haven't been able to adopt another tortie since.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

emilyatl said:


> Thanks Mitts & Tess. I need to go to the test image page obviously. He's a cutie. You can't really tell in the photo, but his eyes are a beautiful greyish blue. And he has a grey/white tabby tail. He's definitely a mix of a lot of things, but cute for sure. He's just very shy and needs to learn to trust people.
> 
> PKB - My Pepper was very bonded to me too. She was with me through elemetary school, junior high school, high school, college, my first job, and several breakups. I haven't been able to adopt another tortie since.


Effie is our first Tortie and she chose us at the shelter. She was really sick for a long time but is great now. I didn't really like torties before Effie (uneducated, stupid woman!) but am a total converted addict now. We had a wee foster Tortie; BonBon (from about 5 days old) last season and it was VERY, VERY hard to let her go indeed. If you search her name you'll find a thread about her and her adoptive mamma Tory.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Here's a better pic of Will in all of his glory. 


Will2 by ech564, on Flickr

PKB - Yes, fostering is very rewarding, but sometimes it's hard to let them go!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

isnt photo bombing....when someone or something gets in the way of a picture of something else???....although ADORABLE...some of these arent photobombs....evil grin


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

gizmothecat said:


> isnt photo bombing....when someone or something gets in the way of a picture of something else???....although ADORABLE...some of these arent photobombs....evil grin


Yep, that's what it is. My first one of Will kinda was. Admittedly, I definitely got side tracked.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

emilyatl said:


> Yep, that's what it is. My first one of Will kinda was. Admittedly, I definitely got side tracked.


hahahahaha we still get to see KITTIES!!!!!!!:razz:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Here's my Precious again! I think she loves the camera!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

gizmothecat said:


> isnt photo bombing....when someone or something gets in the way of a picture of something else???....although ADORABLE...some of these arent photobombs....evil grin


yea? well, what if they are getting in the way of their own picture, huh, huh? Wha-bout-that-then? (twirling hair around finger and blows a bubble with gum and lets it pop)


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

cat face said:


> yea? well, what if they are getting in the way of their own picture, huh, huh? Wha-bout-that-then? (twirling hair around finger and blows a bubble with gum and lets it pop)


HAHAHAHAHA....catface you crack me up...I also stole your avatar and sent to my 3 sisters who all loved it....so cute
KITTIES!!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Jasper trying his best at photo bombing.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I love the expression on jasper's face. Like he got busted! It made laugh out loud!


----------



## Leah00 (Aug 26, 2010)

Here's our "not really photobombing" picture! Or maybe I really was just trying to get a pic of the back of the couch... 
Anyway, it's too cute not to share! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

